# Kobe's logo



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

You know how everything that Nike puts out has the Air Jordan logo on it. Him skying in for a dunk with his legs spread apart.

What would be Kobe's logo in you opinion? Jerry West has one (NBA logo) and Kareem with his skyhook is the first thing that comes to mind when I think of him. Shaq has his dunk with his legs kicked high in the air, but what would Kobe's be? What mental picture do you get in your mind when you think of Kobe that could be used as a logo for his merchandise?

I was thinking maybe the reverse dunk he did where he brought the ball down to his waist.

Just curious, because I can't think of a pose or move that would epitomize his greatness.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

If he still had the afro you could get a sillouhette (sp) of his head. Outside of that I can't really think of anything.

Shaq would be eaiser. Just have him rocking the rim with a helpless defender underneath.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

speaking of endorsements (i don't really want to start a new thread for this), remember when shaq had a sneaker deal with reebok? well, did you guys know that shaq sneakers are still being made (not under reebok's label though) and k-mart sells them? no lie...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Shaq is with Starter now. They make Shaq apparell and shoes, but its under the Shaq name, not Starter. Kind of like how Nike makes the Jordan brand gear.

Didn't KMart go out of buisness?


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Shaq is with Starter now. They make Shaq apparell and shoes, but its under the Shaq name, not Starter. Kind of like how Nike makes the Jordan brand gear.


ohhhh



> Didn't KMart go out of buisness?


nope


----------



## riddler (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!
> 
> I was thinking maybe the reverse dunk he did where he brought the ball down to his waist.


thats what picture i get when i think of him, so i think that would be the label thing


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Didn't KMart go out of buisness?


They filed for chapter 11, but they are trying to regroup... they recently bought Joe Boxer to sell at their stores only. I think a good move.

-Petey


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Kobe's Logo*

Kobe's logo would be a big silouhette of Shaq giving silouhette of Kobe (wearing a Jordan jersey and eating an ice cream cone) a piggy-back ride.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Kobe's logo would be a big silouhette of Shaq giving silouhette of Kobe (wearing a Jordan jersey and eating an ice cream cone) a piggy-back ride.




 :no:


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Kobe's logo would be a big silouhette of Shaq giving silouhette of Kobe (wearing a Jordan jersey and eating an ice cream cone) a piggy-back ride.



I don't think so. :sigh:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

his unique fadeaway


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*KOBE'S LOGO*

I'll have to go with his Fade-away shot as well....
side view with the shooting form 
With a defender on him, How about when KMart defended Kobe....
Game 4 Finals - The one when Kmart's hand literally touched Kobe's face and he still made it ....
IN HIS FACE!!!....
Ya can't beat the Dagger Baby!!!


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Kobe's Logo*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Kobe's logo would be a big silouhette of Shaq giving silouhette of Kobe (wearing a Jordan jersey and eating an ice cream cone) a piggy-back ride.


Let's give a big round of applause for this...
CREATIVE THOUGHT!!!  :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## AM_03 (Jul 10, 2002)

Well Kobe has a silhouette of his head in both of his shoes, (Kobe I's and II's). I guess he could use that.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

How about this one? Thanks go to a poster at lg.net.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Kobe's Logo*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Kobe's logo would be a big silouhette of Shaq giving silouhette of Kobe (wearing a Jordan jersey and eating an ice cream cone) a piggy-back ride.



I see the hater virus has infected this board also.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!
> How about this one? Thanks go to a poster at lg.net.



BUDUAN.....THAT LOOKS SOO DAMN TIGHT!!!!
That's it....we found the NEW KOBE LOGO, Good Job :yes: :yes: 
:rbanana: :banana:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Kobe's Logo*



> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I see the hater virus has infected this board also.


Trust me...
there's plenty of that type of VIRUS going around, just have some fun and ignore it


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

Here is the one I thought epitomized the Kobe we all know:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!
> Here is the one I thought epitomized the Kobe we all know:


You got the one, with Kobe's Jumper w/Kmart's hand on his face?
I like that shot, cause it was a Big Basket and should be a nice photo as well......Can't find it anywhere???


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Kobe's Logo*



> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I see the hater virus has infected this board also.


Well, honestly, when you come in here saying things like "I can't think of a pose that would epitomize his greatness," it becomes a little hard to take this seriously.

Yes, rawse made a stupid comment. Just ignore it. Don't start calling fan bases haters; that's what causes fights.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Kobe's Logo*



> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, honestly, when you come in here saying things like "I can't think of a pose that would epitomize his greatness," it becomes a little hard to take this serioulsy


Why would this be considered - a little hard to take seriously???
It's how this poster feels about the player and maybe how a lot of other posters feel as well.
We do have the right to say how we feel about players and teams.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Kobe's Logo*



> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, honestly, when you come in here saying things like "I can't think of a pose that would epitomize his greatness," it becomes a little hard to take this seriously.
> ...



First of all I'm a Laker fan posting on a Laker board. Did I come over to the Kings board and start spouting off? Did I do it on the main board? No. I posted my opinion on the Laker board. In my opinion Kobe is great. The 3rd best player in the league and one of the top 5 SG's of the last 10 years. Some troll comes over here and starts making those "Kobe riding Shaq's shoulders" comments and you think that is relevant to this thread?

He is a hater in my opinion. Because only a hater would come over here and make that kind of a comment. The question was what logo would epitomize his greatness? Directed at Laker fans, not fans of any other team. 

Plain and simple he is a hater.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

> You got the one, with Kobe's Jumper w/Kmart's hand on his face?
> I like that shot, cause it was a Big Basket and should be a nice photo as well......Can't find it anywhere???



I'm on the hunt for it. It will be found though.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Yeah, you have the right to your opinion. I just took exception to the suggestion that the "hater virus has infected this board". That's a messed up thing to say, so I called you on it. What kind of response did you expect?

Now, in all fairness...rawse. That was a messed up thing to say, too. You knew what was gonna happen by posting something like that, so just don't.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*deleted*

*Mod note: If you don't like the thread just move along. Don't respond in it. Simple enough ? - DP*


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

> Deleted



Yadda yadda yadda. I'm glad you revealed yourself for what you are the first couple of days I was on the board. Now I know who to ignore and who to acknowledge.

Now back to the topic. Anybody have any ideas on a logo?


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!
> Here is the one I thought epitomized the Kobe we all know:


I think I will use this for my avatar if that's ok with you buduan


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

Go for it DP, it's all yours. BTW, how do you use a avatar?


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

buduan

As a member you can use avatars that are available to you in your control panel. But if you want to use "custom avatar" you have to become a "supporting member" which also comes with several other *perks* at a nominal fee of $ 10/ year. Right now Ron is shelling out hundreds of dollars from his pocket every month to run this site.

Click here for more info.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!


I think this one is really super hot.

-Petey


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

1. please don't overreact to this.

2. please don't trash my work, but...

you know how kobe has a very recognizable and controversial smile...?

well, what about this for a logo?

<img src="http://pics.paulsonator.com/users/BizzyRipsta/bg.jpg">


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> 1. please don't overreact to this.
> 
> 2. please don't trash my work, but...
> ...



Man he has a funny looking head. I was thinking more along the lines of an action pose though. Did you freehand that, or are you a graphics wiz?


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> 1. please don't overreact to this.
> 
> 2. please don't trash my work, but...
> ...




WHAT IS THAT!!!!
**edited, be nice**


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> 1. please don't overreact to this.
> 
> 2. please don't trash my work, but...
> ...




I was just playing with ya :laugh: :yes:


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DP</b>!
> buduan
> 
> As a member you can use avatars that are available to you in your control panel. But if you want to use "custom avatar" you have to become a "supporting member" which also comes with several other *perks* at a nominal fee of $ 10/ year. Right now Ron is shelling out hundreds of dollars from his pocket every month to run this site.
> ...


Thanks DP, as soon as I find the avatar I want I will do.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

DP, do you think that this could shrunk down into a avatar? I don't know much about avatars so your advice is appreciated.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Man he has a funny looking head. I was thinking more along the lines of an action pose though. Did you freehand that, or are you a graphics wiz?


photoshop

i'm not a graphics wiz, but i love to play around with graphics.

but, yeah, that graphic was only a joke. i just took kobe's head and turned it into a sillouhette.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

very nice work Bizz. :yes: 

But that thing doesn't look anything like Kobe IMO.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DP</b>!
> very nice work Bizz. :yes:
> 
> But that thing doesn't look anything like Kobe IMO.


Like I said earlier...
It looked like a nibbled OREO COOKIE
 :yes:


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!
> DP, do you think that this could shrunk down into a avatar? I don't know much about avatars so your advice is appreciated.


That's great pic buduan. Where do you find these great pics ? Now I want *that* pic as my avatar, too.  

Anyways to answer your question, you can have any picture shrunk to proper size for your avatar once you become a 'supporting member". All you have to do is ask Ron to do it for you and you can change your avatar as many times as you want within reasons of course  You can also ask Bizzy to downsize it for you. She'll do it if you're nice enough. I have asked her to downsize the picture you posted earlier and i asked you if I could use it as my avatar.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

I got that pic from NBA.com. I usually just save pics that I see from sites that I visit. The NBA rewind challenge has alot of great pics. There are about 1 million sites out there dedicated to Kobe, you just have to search for them. They all post some great pics, and I just keep a copy for myself, if I find one I like.

I will become a supporting member on payday (Friday), and thanks again for all your help.


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

i hope this comes up on the screen instead of a link. if not how do u make it com up on the screen?


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

?


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier...
> ...


LMAO!!!

i used this pic...

(look at the attachment)


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I am surprised nobody mentioned this one. Maybe it is because Kobe isn't doing anything extra special, but... 

The play that started the Dynasty. Game 7 in their first title year, against Portland, a view from behind as Kobe throws the alley to Shaq that we have all seen a hundred times. It defines what he really is ... not just a dunker, but a guy who will do whatever it takes to win the title.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> I am surprised nobody mentioned this one. Maybe it is because Kobe isn't doing anything extra special, but...
> 
> The play that started the Dynasty. Game 7 in their first title year, against Portland, a view from behind as Kobe throws the alley to Shaq that we have all seen a hundred times. It defines what he really is ... not just a dunker, but a guy who will do whatever it takes to win the title.



Well said.....That's Kobe for ya
I will always remember that play - The alley to the Diesel.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!
> ...



I made that comment earlier, but someone edited it....
I was just messin around, nothing negative at all

Wow...Kobe's Afro in that picture, Looked a little too LOUD!!!
I guess that describes the OREO look


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm surprised that comment was edited. i thought it was extremely funny!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

My favorite Kobe pic is the one from the slam dunk contest in his rookie year. Its a photo taken from a low angle and it has him putting the ball in between his legs mid-air for a dunk (TM- JR Rider) its on my home computer, I'll upload it when I get home.


----------

